# Just for kicks....where were you at at 22?



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Like I said, at 22 yo where were you at in your life?

I was in the Army, doing what most kids who couldnt afford college would do......out of the house, training, moving on with life, and ended up getting married too young at 24 with step kids......

So........where were you at, at the tender young age of 22?

Just for kicks, times seem to be different now a days......


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I was living the life of the weekend drunk/drug abuser working a dead end warehouse job thru the week thinking I was on top of the world. Looking back Im happy I survived those days to be able to live the great life I have now.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Installing two way radios n cellphones in cars and marine electronic up n down the port of Houston.Had an FCC license to do so.Chasing women drinking you know all that stuff that only sets you back.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

in the Navy! having a blast


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Busy year.....got married that year. Wife had graduated from UT, I was going to SWTSU. She was on the 4 year plan, I wasn't........she got a job offer in Houston so we moved. I found work running a landscape crew and ended up starting my own business while she studied for her CPA which she passed.......lotta changes and water under the bridge since but we're still together....amazingly......


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I had just started my business. I took everything I had saved, and sold everything I owned, and rented a store front. I lived in a single room in the back. There was a stainless steel wash basin, and I un-hooked it so I could put in a cheap plastic shower. The drain was way off the floor, so I put the shower stall up on wooden pallets and crawled up into it. No television - I worked a LOT. I was still dating a girl who was in the San Antonio Ballet Company, and had also started dating a cute little red-head girl who was in art school.

22 was a VERY good year.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

What I'm doing right now... married, welding, fishing, hunting, loading ammo, casting bullets, riding loud fast old iron HD's, kayaking, more working, opening up a small business and busy hopping back and forth between home (houston) and where I live now, Tallahassee. Not so bad I guess. The stagnant job market hit me hard this year... don't buy the welder shortage line one bit, but we're making it. Life could be much much worse.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Living in austin, chasing girls, floating the river, chasing women Etc. Those were a couple very fun years lol


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

1980/1981, Living in Padre Isles with my folks having run away from my life as a cocaine addict/dealer in Miami & Key west. Every time I wanted a line I went to the beach, fished & played my guitar or took the boat to Baffin Bay. PINS and Baffin saved my life.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

ok, ya'll have proved my point.......
circa 2015, stay at home, play video games, watch japanese cartoons, eat frozen pizza, not look for a job, apply for jobs only enough to keep interest.........


my my, how times have changed!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

weimtrainer said:


> 1980/1981, Living in Padre Isles with my folks having run away from my life as a cocaine addict/dealer in Miami & Key west. Every time I wanted a line I went to the beach, fished & played my guitar or took the boat to Baffin Bay. PINS and Baffin saved my life.


I love Baffin too, man.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

At Clarendon Jr College wondering what I was going to do with the rest of my life. Along with plenty of fishing at the lake and taking care of my grandparents. 21 yrs later and I'm still wondering. Ha


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Shaky said:


> ok, ya'll have proved my point.......
> circa 2015, stay at home, play video games, watch japanese cartoons, eat frozen pizza, not look for a job, apply for jobs only enough to keep interest.........
> 
> my my, how times have changed!


Tough to find kids nowadays that want anything to do with Mother Nature. I may not be a "church-going man", but I will crawl on top of a sand dune or drop to my knees anywhere on PINS or the LLM and thank God for making a place so beautiful. Never had kids, wasn't our choice, but we have accepted it. Dogs are lees trouble and less expensive most of the time.


----------



## Bigspuds77 (Sep 16, 2009)

In the Navy stationed in the Antarctica freezing my booty off!!


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

At 22 I was working commercial construction paying for a house, new truck, new car and putting my wife through college. Fished out of and aluminum boat back then and had a deer lease. Never had a whole lot of money but we made it work and were happy. I did something right I still have her. Both our boys went to A&M and are now out on their own with good jobs doing good.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Born with nothing and still had most of it....:walkingsm

I was on the beat as a night watch patrolman...after graduating from SHSU a few months prior. Still patrolling the night shift 7 years later. :dance:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

22 was the worst year and best year of my life. It included:


The beginning of year number two in a bad marriage to a guy that wouldn't work, spent every dime I earned and was emotionally abusive in Ft. Worth.

A midnight move to Galveston to escape the dealers he owned money too.

My decision to end that marriage resulting in his decision to end us.

His attempt fulfill that and my becoming a widow. No matter how bad the marriage, watching the person you're married to end their life is not how you want it to end.

A lot of flak, threats and false allegations to the police from his family.

A blind date that would change my life forever when I opened the door.

A wedding 12 days later.

An exchange of the floor length rabbit fur coat I planned to take back home when I left after the summer for a bikini

Once I met and married hubby, the rest of the year was a dream. 1981 turned into the best year of my life. Omg, we fell head over heels. I was more in love than I ever dreamed possible. 22 was a wild ride for me, by far the most tumultuous year of my entire life.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I was working for the YMCA, child care, (later on became the Director of the child care programs for the YMCA). Became engaged to my first wife (cougar) lol she was 30. Thought I had life figured out. WRONG still trying!!!!!


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow. At 22 I was starting my second year on the job I spent 37 years at. Spent every weekend in the spring and summer camping, water skiing, and smoking pot by the bushel. That was about the time I spent my first spring night on Lake Livingston catching stripers, whites, and hybrids under crappie lights. I need to try that again.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I was probably up in a derrick somewhere in the middle of nowhere stabbing a cement head and pumping cement down hole. Drinking, doing drugs and chasing women. Had lost interests in the things I grew up loving--fishing and hunting. I wish I haven't chosen that path but the oil field taught me a great work ethic and how to endure in bad weather with little sleep and little food. It also convinced me that if I have a child my child will not do drugs. That was a dark side of my life and I was determine not to see my children go down that path. It drove me to become the person I'm today. There are days I miss the oil patch but it isn't on days when it's cold or hot.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I can remember what I did yesterday.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I was finishing my senior year at U.T. and working afternoons/weekends as a bank teller at InterFirst Bank in downtown Austin. I had much more hair and much less waist....:rotfl:


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Started the year finishing up my 4 years as a Navy Corpsman and ended the year starting my 38 year run from my ghosts. 1973 is a blur, and probably best I don't remember much of it-must of been a fun year.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I was living in NOLA. Working for Warner Bros Records . Had an unlimited exspence account and working with some of biggest recording artist of the time. Living the dream.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

US Navy Electronic Tech school. Treasure Island. Finish class at 1pm, jump on the bus to San Francisco.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Living in the crappy part of town (T.C.Jester at I10 by the tracks). Working offshore of Galveston contracted out for Texaco.
Still working offshore today.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I was in San Marcos, confirming SWTSU's sketchy reputation for being a party school. ( oddly, we partied no more/less than anyone else) and having the occasional moment of clarity that said " real life is coming"......


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chasing shut downs and paying my way thru school. Went thru U of H criminal justice program. Then to chemical process after that.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Just left Texas State and came back home to Lake Jackson. Fell completely ace backwards into the job that I still have today. I was working all the time to pay for the last 2 years of my now wife's college at Texas State and for her to come home every weekend so we could have massive parties. Lots of good times and a lot of wasted money.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pawnbroker by day...Dragging wimmen out of Hullballoo by night! :dance:


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Working and living on a 350 acre cattle ranch a little east of Austin and commuting to school at The University Of Texas monday through friday, oven man at Mr. Gatti's pizza at night and chasen women when I wasn't doing one of the above. Always broke as heck and still some of the best years of my life!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

In Navy in Vietnam on CVA34...Bad Duty Good Life


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

cva34 said:


> In Navy in Vietnam on CVA34...Bad Duty Good Life


Same for me, not the "O" boat, I was on "The Big E". Still beat the jungle though.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

*TSU/Stephenville*

Still in college on the 6 year plan. Seems about then I was starting a hay business, taking 18 hrs of college, running a ranch 20 miles outside of Stephenville, chasing girls, and still getting on a lot bareback horses acting like a cowboy. Never had a dollar to my name but always had plenty of beer and good times.

Glad those days are over...my liver still dislikes me.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Army butter bar "leading" a platoon. :rotfl:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yuma Arizona. Corporal in the Marines with one year left on a 5 year enlistment, a beautiful young bride and lots of good friends.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

@ 22 I was in and out of trouble with the law and somehow managed to finish college. I was drinking every single day and cheating on probably the girl of my dreams. Till this day I think im still paying for the way I was back then and the way I was towards people. However I have faith in the man upstairs that he knows what he is doing.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was living in Austin working as a construction super for a homebuilder. I lived in an apartment complex off Riverside that was all college kids. I'd get home from work everyday and go to the pool, play volleyball and party the night away. I'd get about 4-5 hrs of sleep and do it all over again. Then Thursday through Sunday was 6th street. Wildest year of my life. I honestly don't know how I did it. Lots of crazy stories from that year and made some very good friends to this day. Ask Smackdaddy. He was there for much of it!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Driving a keg truck for Budweiser distributor delivering kegs to the Norfolk naval base and old dominion (where I went to school)

All was going great and thought I had it figured out until I pinched a nerve in my back and thought my physical strength was gone. Decided to go back to night school and finish my degree. 

Still in trucking to this day 22 years later. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Altus AFB in Altus Okla. Crew chief on the then new C-5A training pilots for it. Also helping write technical orders for it. Also got married that year .


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I was a soph/jr at SHSU. Regular at the Jolly Fox, Sixteenth St Station and City Limits. Party school of Tx. I eventually graduated, but I don't know how.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tyndall AFB, FL


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I was in my last semester at TSTI, one of those Ghetto Tech schools, and was married, and preparing to go to work for Ford Motor Company.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Just moved back to Dallas from Santa Cruz, CA. Landed my "dream job" with a TV production company. (the dream turned into a nightmare the following year. Thanks to a crooked boss. Got to meet the FBI, and was on 60 mins-I wasn't in trouble, or involved).
Played the local Metal Clubs/Rock Clubs as a drummer a few nights a week. Was a dang good man ho. Had life by the horns! Good times!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I was in school at A&M corpus. Fishing surfing and surf fishing most everyday. I would show up to class in wet boardshort with water still in my ears. We drank a lot of beer chased women and had a ton of fun.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

We were celebrating our 2nd anniversary. Love of my life..64 years so far.. Fresh out of Pill Rollers school.. Rotating shifts..60 hours this week...72 hours next week...Overtime ???..Never heard of such a thing in those days..Did get every other Sunday off. Living in a big apartment project..mebbe 500 sq ft units.. Rent was $69/month...all utilities included. Made some of the best friends of our lives in the 'project'.. Lotsa ups and downs over the last half century plus..but overall..I'd give it an A-minus....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Better not talk about it (not sure on the statute of limitations) but sure did have a lot of fun.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

In the Army - Ft Bragg, NC


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> Better not talk about it (not sure on the statute of limitations) but sure did have a lot of fun.


you and I both ....


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

This year will be the 40th year since my 22nd birthday and living in small town Missouri. Summer of 1975 after watching the Beatles and the Maharishi with curiosity, I saved up some money to learn Transcendental Meditation, simply because I thought it would be just another good buzz. Turns out for sure it was a buzz, but a healthful, beneficial buzz! Who needs drugs to manufacture endorphins?! :rotfl:

They say the benefits of TM are cumulative, and after 40 years, I can vouch for that. Had I not leaned to meditate, there is no doubt in my mind that I'd be living with no direction, in a van, under a bridge, down by the river. :spineyes:

Instead, I am living in the middle of the fourth largest, and one of the most vibrant cities in the U.S. working as an Engineering Lead with some of the most intelligent brainiacs on the planet, designing some of the most high tech, deep water oil platforms, ever known to man. :bluefish:

"What a long strange trip it's been...". Not too shabby for a back woods Ridge Runner from the Ozarks.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Building most of Tiki Island. Wearing Vans checkerboard shoes and surfing.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I was driving an 18 wheeler all across the USA and Canada.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

@ trod. We all gotta start somewhere but a cabover frightliner? Dang.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

switched from working for the telephone company to working a US Steel in Gary Ind, also got hitched to the same gal I'm still with. That was 1976.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

OTS & then other training.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Where I was.....*

In prison......working that is. I worked at the local state prison and was putting myself through college. Wife was pregnant with the first child and I was hunting and fishing every chance I got. I promoted to a supervisor's position at the prison with my college backing and was looking for lucrative work as that prison was wearing on me. No doubt, that God had a bigger plan for me and I was "stuck" in that prison until I was 39.
Fast forward......I had two more kids with my wife and finished the prison career at Major's level. I lost that loving feeling for becoming a Warden of one of those institutions and retired at 39. That was the best move of my professional life. I am a Safety Manager today with a major construction company and the kids are all raised and pursuing their interests at/near 22.
The year(s) was/were 1990/1991.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was married (got married at 20), and my first child (daughter) was born the year I turned 22. I was working full time, and had been since i was 18. My wife and I were scraping by on peanuts. I was making about $11/hour. I think she was making $7.50/hour or so.

I was about 1/2 way through my bachelor's degree in engineering at UT Brownsville.

I was a busy dude.

The year was 2006.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I was a Phantom Phyxer stationed in Udorn Thailand 432 AMS Instrument Shop. 1973 /1974.
You had to be there. It was almost all good.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Enjoying reading this stuff, & realizing, I was still pretty sheltered. My dad owned his own business selling industrial boilers along with parts & service. My mom did the books. I starting working for him full time when I was 21. Still living at home at 22. My mom finally kicked me out of the house when I was 25. Said I need to know what life was about. 

Blk Jack: Did you know Ned Hopper? He was owner or part owner of Hullaballu's at one time.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Shaky said:


> ok, ya'll have proved my point.......
> circa 2015, stay at home, play video games, watch japanese cartoons, eat frozen pizza, not look for a job, apply for jobs only enough to keep interest.........
> 
> my my, how times have changed!


Got married, bought my house, fixed tractors, helped a friend farm to make extra money......last year


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Going to school at SWT, working at the university golf course, drinking beer, chasing women and floating the river as much as possible. Great times!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmm, the year I was 22. That was a relatively interesting year for me. After reading this thread, seems I'm not the only one either.

- Graduated a year and half ahead of schedule at Texas State University with my biology degree while working part time as a bio/physics tutor then as a lab instructor.

- Applied to nearly 30 jobs using a transcript that did not upload properly. The best I got was a snarky email from a hiring manager telling me I needed more experience, which means he never even looked at my application packet filled with certifications and experience.

- I got desperate and took a job offer working full time in retail management.

- Had been saving for a ring when the girlfriend changed her mind. I thought I'd blow the money on truck stuff but ended up getting all my money back when I sold the old parts. Never was good at blowing money.

- Got a big canoe, outboard and trailer, then did lots of fishing in the rivers and lakes. 

- Had some doctors nearly kill me when a simple surgical procedure ran into some difficulties that could have been avoided had they asked my parents, who were present, a few more questions.

- Got started on a masters and took a job offer at the school because my retail position didn't allow the scheduling flexibility for class.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

At 22 I was welcomed to reality and the real world after having my first child with my x-wife. I was working in a manufacturing company doing manual labor. Boy how things have changed for me, thank God....


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

Finished school at A&M Galveston, and started working for Deepwater Specialists as a Certification Tech on Chevron Tahiti when it was still in the yard at Gulf Marine Fabricators in Ingleside. Myself and 2 other guys rented a house in Rockport and had a **** good time, lol.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I was at the University of Houston, working full time, going to school full time, fishing when I could!


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

I turned 22 in the early 80's, which most of those are a blur. But at the ripe old age of 22 i was employee'd by my uncle Sam. United States Marine Corps.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Enjoying the post 1983 economy in West Texas waiting for my Navy Enlistment. Oh and being a beer swilling young knucklehead. Man o man how did I ever live thru it?!?!?!


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Last year of college football at SFA. Met my Wife that year and still married 42 years later. That year was the landmark year when I decided that drinking, drugs and non stop sex were not going to extend my life cycle beyond tomorrow. I down shifted and got a grip on life. Still managed to have a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Somalia USMC


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Living at home, going to a junior college and working at a grocery store part. Life was good, not a care in the world. Partied a lot during this time, wished I was more serious at this point in my life, I wasn't, oh well.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Going to school at Texas A&M..


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

When i was 22....Last year, I got my promotion, Purchasing Agent, for one of the biggest pipeline companies in Texas, Celebrated my second year of marriage, welcomed my first kid, my baby girl, into the world, and bought my first house.
Very busy year for me and one i could never forget. Oh and also bought my first brand new boat, yes it was Quite an amazing year!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Graduated from North Texas State University and went to work as assistant golf pro at Shady Valley Golf Club in Arlington. The good old days.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Started a 30 year career teaching woodworking in Corpus.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

At that age I had recently graduated from ATM ... and made a pact with a college friend to go to Australia as soon as we made enough money for the trip (one year from graduation). 

Shortly after arriving in Australia we decided to go to Bondi beach. We heard parts of it were topless and or nude, sounded good to us.

We decided to wear cutoff wrangler jeans on the first beach visit... everyone gave us strange looks, so we decided to try and blend in more by coming up with some speedo type trunks... our speedo underwear. Shure enough we drew no unusual looks and blended well.
While sitting in our underwear in a beech-side cafÃ© we toasted a beer to being out of college for one year.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*22 years old*

In Nam on my third tour.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

cva34 said:


> In Navy in Vietnam on CVA34...Bad Duty Good Life





Lagunaroy said:


> Same for me, not the "O" boat, I was on "The Big E". Still beat the jungle though.





ksk said:


> In Nam on my third tour.


 You guys who spent your 22nd year, or any other year, in that hell-hole deserved a lot more respect. Still do. So many of us commenting about how much fun we were having, and I think where you guys were. It still makes me a little sad.

The year they brought out the lottery draft for Viet Nam, the very first birthday drawn, from the very first hopper, was mine. I thought a lot about how it would have been if I was just a few years older. I still think about it from time to time. I'm glad for those of you that are still here, and fishing.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Pulling "strike-duty" for Illinois Power Co. (unions went on strike) by reading electrical meters in East St. Louis, Ill. That was a very strange place in the USA.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

pocjetty said:


> You guys who spent your 22nd year, or any other year, in that hell-hole deserved a lot more respect. Still do. So many of us commenting about how much fun we were having, and I think where you guys were. It still makes me a little sad.
> 
> The year they brought out the lottery draft for Viet Nam, the very first birthday drawn, from the very first hopper, was mine. I thought a lot about how it would have been if I was just a few years older. I still think about it from time to time. I'm glad for those of you that are still here, and fishing.


Hey, smile, life is funny how it works out. I will take the liberty of speaking for CVA 34, when I say we had it good compared to ksk. He was in the feces, we were just cruisin' and launching airplanes.

As much as I thought the draft sucked, it might not be a bad thing to have it back.


----------



## cobrahoot (May 7, 2008)

West of Baghdad as promised by my recruiter. Spent 3 weeks of my 22nd yr in the states.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Lagunaroy said:


> Hey, smile, life is funny how it works out. I will take the liberty of speaking for CVA 34, when I say we had it good compared to ksk. He was in the feces, we were just cruisin' and launching airplanes.
> 
> As much as I thought the draft sucked, it might not be a bad thing to have it back.


 The summer of that first lottery, my older sister met a boy down at the beach at Port Aransas who was shipping out for Viet Nam in about a week. She gave him her name and address - all I can remember is that his first name was Roy. About six months later, give or take, she got a letter from Roy. But it was... weird. (I'll spare the details, but it left no question that something was wrong.) She dug and found that he had been killed a couple of months before the letter. She was told that sometimes the locals would take soldier's personal belongings and write hurtful letters to loved ones. We'll never really know. Fine young man, just a few months removed from the beach at Port A.

I'm glad you guys had it better than that. When I say it makes me sad, I don't mean I sit around and get depressed. But I remember.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Lottery*



pocjetty said:


> The summer of that first lottery, my older sister met a boy down at the beach at Port Aransas who was shipping out for Viet Nam in about a week. She gave him her name and address - all I can remember is that his first name was Roy. About six months later, give or take, she got a letter from Roy. But it was... weird. (I'll spare the details, but it left no question that something was wrong.) She dug and found that he had been killed a couple of months before the letter. She was told that sometimes the locals would take soldier's personal belongings and write hurtful letters to loved ones. We'll never really know. Fine young man, just a few months removed from the beach at Port A.
> 
> I'm glad you guys had it better than that. When I say it makes me sad, I don't mean I sit around and get depressed. But I remember.


I was in the middle of my second tour when my mom sent me a letter stating my number was 362! She wanted to know if it would get me home earlier.lol I loved the brown water Navy and admired those in the blue water.Hell,sorties coming off some of the carriers and the DD's gun fire saved our butts a few times.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Working at Sinclair Petrochemical and waiting one more month for my son to be born when I turned 22.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was a Sergeant in the Army reserves. I was Living in Shiner, working in the Oil patch and doing stuff on weekends that could get the thrown in jail. I am happy to be alive. "Thanks Lord for getting me this far in one piece"!!!!


----------



## jmreeves624 (May 27, 2014)

Just graduated from UTPA. Married and moved to port isabel. Fished a whole bunch


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*In Lubbock Texas 1976*

Just about the time me and Mac decided happiness was Lubbock Texas in a rearview mirror.

Dallas was that lady in red - Marines were the option instead


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

I was just finishing up my active duty tour in the US Navy.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Lagunaroy said:


> Hey, smile, life is funny how it works out. I will take the liberty of speaking for CVA 34, when I say we had it good compared to ksk. He was in the feces, we were just cruisin' and launching airplanes.
> 
> As much as I thought the draft sucked, it might not be a bad thing to have it back.


I had a low number in the draft, so I enlisted. I have to agree with you on the draft. There should be no reason why a person should have to do more than one tour in a war zone.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

being a father to a really cool one year little boy whom i am very proud of at ALMOST 30 now!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I was living with Mom, I had a 40 hour job punching gaskets and delivering them. I had my own car, and would always go out Thurs.-Sat. You might remember these places Yucatan Liquor Stand, Blue Planet, and Back Stage. Those were the good old days. Hangovers every weekend, it sucked but was fun. I had that one friend that did not have a job, but would always have the weed. Man, he was at my moms house every day waiting for me to get home from work. He also was a 2Cooler, but past away last year at 42 from cancer. We had some good times.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Managing a restaurant bar and dating incredibly beautiful 18 year old hostesses who liked watching my bottle tricks.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

USMC serving as at my third US Embassy as a Marine Security Guard in Bonn, Germany. My girlfriend at the time has been my wife for 26 years!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

willeye said:


> in the Navy! having a blast


X2


----------



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

In the marine corps working on Harriers and traveling the world. Enjoying life


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

At 22, I was a U.S. Marine Guard (MSG) at the U.S. Embassy in Paramaribo, Suriname SA. Traveled all over South and Central America. By far some of the best years of my life.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very immature.. I had just dropped out of college. Moved out to the family farm. No telephone, no money, etc...but after a while of having no money and being hungry all the time it was exactly what I needed. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I was married, with a toddler. Graduating from UofH and having a one man art show at Dubose Gallery on Kirby. Surfing almost every day, Hawaiian short, long hair, platform clogs...


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I was in USAF,,, in Jacksonville Arkansas,,, at Little Rock AFB


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

boat said:


> I was living in NOLA. Working for Warner Bros Records . Had an unlimited exspence account and working with some of biggest recording artist of the time. Living the dream.


Did you know a man by the name of Jim McCauliff?


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*22*

Last year in the USMC. 3d Recon Bn, 3dMarDiv, Camp Schwab, Okinawa, Japan.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Hullahopper said:


> Working and living on a 350 acre cattle ranch a little east of Austin and commuting to school at The University Of Texas monday through friday, oven man at Mr. Gatti's pizza at night and chasen women when I wasn't doing one of the above. Always broke as heck and still some of the best years of my life!


Then you must have known the Cash Family?


----------



## ottert (Apr 25, 2005)

Turned 22 serving in Vietnam in 1970


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

I was in the Navy aboard the USS Kidd, floating around the Strait of Hormuz escorting oil tankers for Kuwait. Loads of fun.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Got Married at 22.Worked in my Dad's Masonary Company. Rained for 6 straight weeks after we were married so I decided to go to College (UT Austin). Worked, went to school, graduated from the Business School.

Still married to the my beautiful wife, have 2 beautiful daughters. One Longhorn, one Aggie. Have worked in Telecom and IT Sales my entire career.

Oh, and did a lot of fishing and hunting and drinking over those years.

Life is good and God is Great!

I regret nothing


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

Marine Corps third year. I made meritorious Corporal


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

AC123 said:


> Last year in the USMC. 3d Recon Bn, 3dMarDiv, Camp Schwab, Okinawa, Japan.


I was in H&SBn 3rdMarDiv,Camp Schwab in 1988. Went to MSG Bn, from Oki. Had a great time snorkeling on the jap zero out behind the Recon Squad Bay. Great times.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

After reading 11 pages of this thread, it appears that many of you were serving your country in one of the armed services at 22. I want to thank each and every one of you for your service.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

1989. the very bottom. living in my van, no job, addicted, outcast by friends & family. Blocked out a lot of that period, memory-wise.

I never sold or lost my fishing gear, though !!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I turned twenty-two eight days after being discharged from the Navy. Told the chief I wasn't interested in re-upping because I was getting out to go make some real money. That was 1983 and the bottom had fallen out of the job market for machinists. First wake up call to what was involved in that real money. It's been interesting to say the least.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Madrid,Spain while serving with Uncle Sam's Air Force. 1958

dick


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

I was fighting my way through US Army jump school and the Ranger Indoctrination Program on my way to an amazing career at 3rd Ranger Battalion in Fort Benning!

Man, LIFE WAS GOOD at 22! Can I go back?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

In the Army


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Playing college baseball and trying to get a degree.....enough said LOL


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

At 22 I was a two veteran of the big city PD.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Tail Gunner flying in B-52H bombers.


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

working Anderson airways USAF talking to those B52s making bombing raids over Laos and Viet Nam, not all returned. year was 1972


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Trying to be an electrician in the plants; and being a bum


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

At 21 I had completed 4 years in the Marines. At 22 I started out fixing C130's for the Air Force. Stayed there and wore many hats for the next 28 years.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Camp Pendleton,USMC*

Base Military Police Battalion....67'


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Flight School U.S. Army Ft. Rucker...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Last year in the Air Force. First year as a plant operator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

@22 I was a newlywed driving a delivery truck by day and jr. College at night. Living poor in an apt in SugarLand. That was '91.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

At 22 I was still going to college (MSU). I was on the 6 yr plan because Big Lake and Sabine Lake kept me from studying like I should have! I fished or chased ducks every chance I wasn't in school or working. I worked at a golf course down the road from my parents house. I was dating my wife (she turned my life around)! There was not a care in the world except for catching fish and killing ducks.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Living at home going to Jr college wakeboarding, fishing, and drinking cool ones on the bayou


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

In the USAF in Udorn Thailand working in POL. Actually from 1970 to 1975. A long time. Had lots of fun and even got exposed to a bit of Agent Orange. Oh well life is fun.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Working, raising a 2 year old, and trying to find my place in the world.

Y'all can go relive your 20s if you want. I am much happier now than I was then.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I skirted Vietnam and was on one of the last diesel boats running up and down the East Coast, drinking ourselves silly, including the Captain., every time we hit port He would have been busted in today's Navy. My Lt saved me from going AOL in Cocoa Beach. That place was full of young wild ones.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

3rd year of an 8yr ride in the Army between deployments states & knee surgeries. Thought I had it figured out 8yrs later & my 5th year in the oil field I realize still don't have a clue.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Had alreaddy been working for the chemical company for 4 yrs. Married 2 yrs.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I had just got out of the Navy and moved up to Huntington Beach CA. I also just started school at Cal State Long Beach until it got too expensive and moved back to Texas. good times


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Had just joined the Army the prior year. I had just got to Ft Campbell, coming from airborne school, and the day after my birthday I started Enlisted Green Platoon. 

That was only 4 years ago though. Haha.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Jacksonville, Fl, Imperial Beach, Ca, Olongapao city, Cubi Point, Tonkin Gulf, DaNang, 30 days on the Enterprise and 30 days on the America. Twas an interesting year.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My first police job!! It was great!!
Linda


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

age 22, 1973.
I was almost two years home from the infantry in Vietnam
married a year
back at the Univ.of Houston carrying 12 hours
working as a geological draftsman at Pennzoil
back shooting competitive archery


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*to all of you that have posted on this thread*

Those of you that served in 'Nam I would like to say how sorry I am that you were treated so horribly when you returned. I know that I have never known one person that felt anything but how sad it was that anyone had to go what you did throughout that horror. And yes, we lost friends. Thank you for your service.

To those that have gone since and served in equally horrible places, thank you for your service. I sincerely hope you are receiving any mental, physical and emotional support that may need.

To those that have gone through addiction issues and were willing to share them here, bless you. I hope that sharing your experiences will help someone here that needs some help.

Sorry, many posts on here really touched me and I just had to speak, even though it was probably too emotional.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> After reading 11 pages of this thread, it appears that many of you were serving your country in one of the armed services at 22. I want to thank each and every one of you for your service.


Here, here. I also want to thank those that served in our military.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you to our Vets! 

I was a senior at SHSU, my last summer at 22 was 12hrs of course work and working full time. My girlfriend, now wife, had left SHUS my senior year for Texas Tech School of Nursing and I stayed behind to finish my degree. I lived with my best friend for the summer, after class we worked all day, every day, doing manual labor building fence, installing sprinkler systems, cutting down trees, etc... It was back breaking labor in the Huntsville heat but we had a ton of fun. Nothing like busting your arse with a crew of good guys. I worked hard, studied hard, and drank harder. I have no idea how I survived that last summer to graduate in August '99. I got engaged that summer and then moved to Lubbock, starting graduate school at Texas Tech the fall of '99. We scraped by, living in the ghetto until I graduated in '02 with my MS from TTU. Our daughter was born in Feb. '02 and my wife graduated from TTU with her nursing degree in May '02. Our son was on the way then and I became a police officer. Been at it every sense and its been a GREAT ride. We have an awesome life and two beautiful kids. I wouldn't trade any of it for the world.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The year was '64, just graduated from SWT and commissioned a new 2nd Lt., USAF. Spent the year at Univ. of Texas completing Meteorology program(38 sem hrs) under AFIT.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Fallujah Iraq


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Got out of the Navy that year (USS Nimitz), worked briefly in the oilfield and got a job with Mammoet running hydraulic platform trailers. Got divorced that year. Eventful year for sure. Like TxGoddess said, no need to relive that time, life is much better now!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm 22 now and I can say this has been one of the best, but also one of the worst years of my life. Killed my biggest buck this year on a property I started hunting 2 years ago. met my girlfriend and we are now living together. But I have hit multiple bumps in the road since my birthday. Lost my job, which was a great job, and it was my fault. It's been hard since. I've been doing some contract work here and there but I am stressing so much about what I should do with my life. With the bills I have I just don't see going back to school as an option.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Enjoying my Senior year at college without a care in the world. Wish I could go back.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Iwas working FOR Chicago bridge and Iron as a welder buying my first house at 22 and had my son born that year ....22 was a good year heard to believe that was 20 years ago


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

Da Nang, Republic of Vietnam US Navy Seabees


----------



## 4LATSNORTH (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tin Can Sailor*

_16 degrees north latitude_, _110 degrees east longitude_, _ known as Yankee Station_.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Grinding out a living in stinkadena .


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

WoundedMinnow said:


> I was in school at A&M corpus. Fishing surfing and surf fishing most everyday. I would show up to class in wet boardshort with water still in my ears. We drank a lot of beer chased women and had a ton of fun.


We were down there too. They kicked us out though, too much fishing and roomate fell off 3rd floor balcony broke his back. :brew2:


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ft. Benning, GA.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Behind the Helm navigating with my feet of my 30 Ft Chris Craft Cavilar Cabin Cruiser. Its when Captain Dave got his name from.

We towed Skiers, swam with the sharks and even get air born with that light wood panel hull powered by 2 - 283 Chevy Vett Engines. 

Where is the Time Machine ? Id go back in a sec. 

I still have the Compass and the Alcohol Stove from her, the rest was claimed by a Hurricane.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Playin the piano in a whorehouse...tough times


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Working my @ss off at night shift and going college during the day.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

Welding in a fab shop making decent money and going to school part time trying to get a degree. Did it and wouldn't go back. All I did was work, eat, sleep. Had to work on the weekends to get the rest of my hours in. Just lucky to have a boss that let me miss a couple of half days during the week to take some classes. It paid of later, but wouldn't go back. No way.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Pusan, South Korea, 552nd Military Police Company


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Biding my time as one of the last draftees in the Army waiting to ETS after having been drafted in my 1st semester of 3rd year of college....really screwed things up for me long after...

.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I was in Iraq, married with two Boys ages 1 and 2. Living the Army life. Barely making it on E-4 specialist pay.


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Living the college life, drinking large quantities of beer, fraternity parties. Good times, just don't think I'd want to repeat it!


----------

